# Fiddler Crabs and Algae?



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Following a relocation from St. Louis to Nashville, I have my old 200 square tank up and running again. I have decided to top off my nutrient-rich substrate using white sand, which looks pretty nice....except for the annoying brown algae that keeps growing and growing and growing. I've gotten some nerites, and whereas they do a great job keeping my glass and wood pretty clean, I don't have anything to help keep the sand clean.

I've been reading for possible solutions, and one item that jumped out to me was the idea of using fiddler crabs to help with the substrate. I've seen them listed as part of a freshwater "clean up crew" on AquariumPlants.com....I've gotten a fair amount of plants and regulators from them and have happy, but I am a little unsure if I should venture into the world of fiddler crabs. They look neat, but they love to escape, and as my tank is an open top with custom pendant lighting, there is a conceivable way for them to get out using the inlet and outlets.

Any ideas? Does anyone have any experience using crabs as part of algae control? Or is this crap? If crabs don't work, anyone have a different suggestion? (No cory's or catfish, please!)

Thanks!


----------

